# Christmas Fairs



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

The Boss has indicated that we would like to go to a Christmas fair in northern europe in december. 13-16 dec no less.

Any of your good selves been and have you got any reccomends.
We will be in the motorhome so would prefer aires, but would of course use campsites.

Neil


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Thought I would just give this a bump as we are also planning a similar trip on similar dates and thinking of Brussels as its not too far to drive.

I don't have the aires book for Belgium so any recommendations would be great.

Steve


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I went to the Lille Christmas market last year and very nice it was too,
But didn't take the motor home so not sure of campsites or Aire availability in those areas,


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

We are off on the 11th to Valkenburg possibly Aachen, then back through Luxembourg to a couple of the smaller ones in Belgium and Northern France.

Many of them just sell overpriced tat, however the caves at Valkenburg have a huge range of stuff at quite reasonable (i.e. normal) prices but you have to pay to get into the caves.
http://kerststadvalkenburg.nl/filea...rg/fotoalbum/2012/brochure_kerststad_2013.pdf

The campsite there is right over the caves, 
http://www.campingdendriesch.nl/en/
it is quite expensive BUT so is parking in Valkenburg, so time your visit right - arrive early in the day park up at the campsite then use the afternoon and evening to visit the caves and leave before 11am the next day.

Charleville Meziers has a very traditional market with carousels and displays as well as stalls about 15 mins walk from the aire.

Aachen has a series of markets all through the city centre - never been there in the m/home so don't know how close the aire is.

Ypres has a small market about 10 mins walk from the Jeudstadion Camping.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93501-aachen.html+xmas

tony


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been to the one in Mainz and that was quite good, but frankly the one in Birmingham is the best I've been to.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

Manchester one is fairly good also.

Berlin was best with about six.. YES six markets across the city.

Lille was good also. Went by Eurostar and stopped near station in a serviced apartment.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

http://www.christmasmarkets.com/


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Went to Cologne a few years ago. There were 7 markets, including one on a boat. Was about 15 minutes walk from the Stellplatz.

Denise


----------

